# Diseño automatismo



## filisteo (Nov 5, 2006)

Hola a tod@s!
Estoy empezando en este mundillo de los automatismos y los plc y me ha surgido un problema al diseñar un automatismo.
Con sólo un pulsador normalmente abierto y una bombilla, y sólo con ayuda de relés y contactores debo realizar este automatismo:

- en reposo no debe lucir la bombilla
- si pulsamos el pulsador luce la bobilla
- si pulsamos el pulsador por segunda vez apagamos la bombilla
- el proceso se repite indefinidamente

Parece algo sencillo, pero llevo ya días intentándolo y no consigo dar con ello.

Muchas gracias y un saludo


----------



## ruben balderas meza (Nov 13, 2006)

yo engo un diagrama esquematico que te puede ayudar, setrata de accionamiento y paro con un solo pulsador.
mandame tu direccion de corroe a "rbalderas8@gmail.com" y yo te mando el diagrama en un archivo adjunto


----------



## thors (Nov 13, 2006)

en el mercado existen reles especiales para tu funcion 
http://www.omron-industrial.com/es_...ectromechanica/SpecialPurpose/MYK/default.asp

ahora  con reles normales es un poquitin mas complicado ya que se produce un flip-flop y debemos intercalar algun timer 

enviame los datos con los que te piden fabricarlos


----------



## Hetazo (Dic 9, 2006)

necesitas un TELERRUPTOR. Hace lo que tu dices, con un pulso se activa y con otro se desactiva, así de forma cíclica ......


----------



## Trinquete (Feb 17, 2007)

Hola filisteo :
Utiliza un C.I. 4017 y con las 10 salidas de que dispone puedes hacer lo que te dé la gana.Nó puedo aportar el esquema ,porque se ha dañado el disco duro y hasta que nó lo solucione ,nó puedo ayudarte.
Un saludo.


----------



## chuko (Mar 5, 2007)

Con el PLC esto se puede resolver así como muestra el dibujo. Lo probé y funciona.


----------



## dj_chispas (Nov 26, 2007)

Hola a todos yo necesito hacer esto mismo pero sin reles con algun tipo de integrado que cuando pulse el pulsador se encienda y cuando lo vuelva a pulsar que se apague.

Haber si estoy fuese posible y con que tipo de integrado.


Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 26, 2007)

Has probado a usar un JK? o un D?
anímate a aprender. Claro que ¿Para que saber como funciona una báscula si hay microcontroladores? eso es lo que la mitad de los "electrónicos" te diría.

HAce unos años me comentó uno que era muy buen programador de microcontroladores. Al hacerle una simple pregunta ( me llevaba loco la directiva "dt") me respondió:
- !eso que es! yo me bajo los hex de la tarjeta y los programo para piratear. la url es...

Jo jo jo me crujo


----------



## dj_chispas (Nov 26, 2007)

Muchas gracias por responder.
Lo primero no se que es un JK o un D de ahi sabras que no tengo ni idea de electronica vamos si se lo que es una resistencia, un condensador o un transistor pero no se lo que hacen como hay diezmil modelos.

Pero me gustaria aprender electronica de siempre me an gustado esas cosas.

Pero aparte de aprender, ahora mismo busco lo mas sencillo posible para lo que quiero realizar.


Actualmente lo tengo hecho con un telerruptor pero lo quiero poner en un sitio que el telerruptor no me cabe y habia pensado en si habria algun tipo dge transistor que hiciese la misma funcion.


Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2007)

El Nombre anda desganado para escribir, busca información sobre Flip-Flop tipo "D"  y tipo "JK".

Saludos

Edit

http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/150/108670_DS.pdf

http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/134/206735_DS.pdf


----------



## kintanilla (Nov 29, 2007)

hola buenas , soy nuevo en este foro y estoy cursando un grado superior de sistemas de regulacion y control de automatismos , lo que puedes hacer para encender y apagar la bombilla con un pulsador y un rele es muy sencillo , se trata de utilizar un pulsador doble que al pulsarle permisa pasar la corriente por el rele , que este hara de realimentacion del circuito ya que una vez que dejes de pulsar la corriente no pasara y el contacto normalmente cerrado del pulsador debes ponerle en serie de modo que al pulsarle de nuevo cortes la corriente y asi la realimentacion del rele , espero heberme expresado correctamente.

Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Nov 29, 2007)

DEsganado de escribir?

Lo de "busca en el google ... bla, bla, bla" lo hago con "ctrl+V"´y se jodió la "V".


----------

